# Job hunting



## Lorna Wright (Oct 12, 2015)

Good Morning,

I have recently moved to Abu Dhabi with my husbands work. I am logistic coordinator (personnel) with pervious administration experience working as a PA within the Oil and Gas sector. I am keen to start working immediately but I am having no luck with agencies or online. Is there a website or agency that anyone can recommend to me? 

Kind Regards,
Lorna


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

If you haven't already check out gulf talent, bayt and naukrigulf websites, I seem to remember there were a lot of logistics and PA/exec assistant type jobs here.

You can also use the Internet or LinkedIn to search companies working in logistics sector, give them a call to ask for HR Manager's name and either send a CV or walk in - companies here tend to get a LOT of applications for advertised jobs, finding the hidden vacancies or convincing the right person to create one for you, is the best way forward..

In my experience here and what I've heard from others the best CV in the world won't even get opened if it's number 900 of 1500 applications. Good luck!


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Lorna Wright said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I have recently moved to Abu Dhabi with my husbands work. I am logistic coordinator (personnel) with pervious administration experience working as a PA within the Oil and Gas sector. I am keen to start working immediately but I am having no luck with agencies or online. Is there a website or agency that anyone can recommend to me?
> 
> ...


I have friends who have successfully used these 2 in the past. They may have something for you.

http://www.tiger-recruitment.co.uk/international-pa

http://www.irwinanddow.com/vacancies

Good luck


----------

